# ESP & ABS lights under hard acceleration!



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey guys,
I found an Audi S3 at one of local dealers shops and I was curious...i checked it out and seller said there are a few things I should know about this car.
1. Blinkers not working, he pointed at one fuse that sits on top of battery
2. Air conditioning system needs re-filling
3. The one that concerns me the most, under hard acceleration ESP and ABS lights both come on, when ignition is recycled, both lights are off again and it happens on next acceleration and so on.
ESP light:








Are those some easy fixes? Other than this car looks fine and the reason I am posting it to TT mk1 forum is that this car is identical to Audi TT 225hp one.
Thank you for help!


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: ESP & ABS lights under hard acceleration! (mescaline)*

wheelspin = ESP light
unless you have shut off traction control (ESP off)


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ESP & ABS lights under hard acceleration! (Lurkertom)*

It's probably one of your ESP sensors going out (I.E. longitudinal sensor). Mine just began intermittently illuminating at random times. Restarting the car causes ESP to function normally and the lights to go out. It's when one of the sensors reports a fault that the ESP and ABS lights illuminate. Scan the car with VAGCOM when the lights are on to see which sensor is failing.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ESP & ABS lights under hard acceleration! (bauch1425)*

yeah I have the same prob, keep forgetting to scan when the lights are on!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

How much are those sensors? trying to calculate how much it will cost me to get this car into fault-free state


----------



## d7duarte (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

I'm thinking you should check if the brake switch(under the pedal) is bad or if there is a loose ground for the tail lights. Seeing as you're also having light problems, this sounds very similar to problems with a new beetle I had...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (d7duarte)*

I could be wrong... but I've never heard of a brake pedal switch throwing the ESP/ABS lights on the TTs.


----------

